# Might be getting this baby next week...



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd say that "golden puppy" about covers it....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh yes!.
She looks like my golden whne she was a pup!.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwww so adorables, I could just scoop her up 
Yes, she looks all golden to me!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She looks a whole lot Golden to me. Someone is going to be lucky!!!!

Hooch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought she looked like a Golden. She's at that age when Golden puppies look the least like Golden Retrievers.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

She reminds me a lot of my golden Bonnie, who is 16 weeks old, and my husband kept saying she has beagle in her! But, she doesn't she is pure blooded! I think some goldens just have shorter fur, not as fluffy, maybe a smaller head at this age. But, yes, she looks like a golden, and she is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep! Beamers sister Lexi looked a bit like that when she was young. Also, we have a few in our rescue- Dirks fund, Jo and Arial, that look similar to this kid. She's a cutie- I wish you luck!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Yup, Golden to the core...looks a lot like Taegan..here's her "shelter" picture the day I broke her out! That's her up by my log in too.










Margaret


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

What did I do wrong..no picture?

Margaret


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes definitely!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

*She is a Golden...*

This is Keira at the same age... short haired and goofy lookin!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Puppy!1*

Congrats on the new Golden Retriever Pup for your rescue!!

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks golden to me, too. Her little eyes are saying 'get me out of here!'


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

She is sooo cute. A golden for sure.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes, yes, go and get her. She needs to have a furever home.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Lots of advice on how to post pictures...so here's Taegan, although a bit darker she looks very much like your new pup. If she's as sweet as T she'll be a keeper 

Margaret


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

she looks golden to me. I think someone is going to be very lucky to get this girl. Thanks for rescuing her and cant wait to see her grow up here.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Lots of advice on how to post pictures...so here's Taegan, although a bit darker she looks very much like your new pup. If she's as sweet as T she'll be a keeper
> 
> Margaret


 
Ohhhh! That is a kissy face!!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

go get her, she is a beauty


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Yep,,,looks all golden to me too! Now you just need to go get her!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

She looks Golden to me! She's beautiful!


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

totally golden! =) too precious! =) some family will be really lucky!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh eek, that second pic of her is killing me.....she just wants out of there


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

looks all Golden to me too, and what a little sweetie she looks !!


----------

